# Schram or other Jar Lids



## mallardmay (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anyone out there deal specifically in lids?  I need a few ORIGINAL Schram Jar lids (2 7/8" & 2 1/2")and wire bails.  Also, I have a few other jars I need the correct lid for.  Some I'm not even sure what the "correct" lid is.  There has to be a market for original correct lids.  Does anyone know someone who deals them?  Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to lend.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 21, 2006)

I know of no one who deals in original lids.  There are several dealers who may or may not have any particular lid at any given time.  Some folks buy lids whenever they find them and then try to find the jar that goes with it.  Even reproduction closures are getting harder to come by since Phil Robinson has been phasing out of them.  I would try Dave Rittenhouse for reproduction metal parts and June Lowry for original glass & some original metal.  Other than that, keep an eye on eBay auctions.  -Tammy


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2006)

again going through boxes found these lids going to be trashed most are in decent shape i guess a ding or chip is better than none mike


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2006)

heres the list,  sanford mfg co. chicago new york pat july10 1900, karl kiefer pat nov25 1913, dunkley jar pat sept20, april 30 1901 1898, patented imperial april 20 1886, warm cap slightly to seal or unseal, pat oct 24 1905, kant krack pat feb23-04, masons improved with cross, others just have patent dates, let me no before they meet the dumpster  madman


----------



## mallardmay (Sep 22, 2006)

madman-
      what ya want for 'em and to ship 'em to me?  I'm not in need of any of them now, but ya never know when I might run across a lidless jar down the road.  Thanks.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey madman - If you don't want to ship them to mallardmay for the cost of shipping (why not anyway, rather than pitch 'em?)  You could at least put the bunch of 'em on ebay for a buck - somebody will buy them.  Good luck - Tammy


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2006)

hey tammy and mallard, there yours for the shipping, no problem!!! i wasnt going to throw them away, i would love for these lids to be used on the correct jar. email me mike


----------



## welddigger (Sep 26, 2006)

That's very nice of you madman. I usually keep the mason cross tops when I dig them. When I get about ten or twenty I put them on e-bay and get from $4 to $10 for them. I've never really found any odd lids or closures so I don't know what I would do then, probally jump up and click my heels together and go by every body a round!


----------



## poorjodie (Sep 26, 2006)

I need a lid too. Light aqua lid for a Globe quart jar.


----------

